# Passing of Kwan Jang Nim (Hwang Kee).



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2002)

See http://www.soobahkdo.com for information:


> It is with great sorrow that we inform you that our Kwan Jang Nim, the founder of our Art, has passed away  Sunday July 14th, 7:05 PM Korea time.
> 
> Sa Bom Nim H.C. Hwang was with him at that time. He passed away peacefully.


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 17, 2002)

truly a great loss to the TSD community, as well as martial artists world wide.

"Great Martial Artists never die, they just bow out of class."

TANG SOO!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2002)

Who is the new head of Tang Soo Do?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Aug 2, 2002)

I donno about TSD, but I think Hwang Kee's son will take over the Soo Bahk Do fed.


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 2, 2002)

yes hwang kee's son H.C. Hwang will be the head of TSD MDK.  some senior members were not happy about Hwang Kee's decision to appoint his son as head before his passing.  this lead to several different organizations of TSD.


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> 
> *I donno about TSD, but I think Hwang Kee's son will take over the Soo Bahk Do fed. *



Soo Bahk Do is the original name for TSD.  hwang kee changed the name because it was not very popular and did not attract alot of koreans to the art.

the characters for tang so do are translated by the japanese as kara-te.  this was better accepted by the koreans during the time when japan ruled, making the art more popular.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I don't understand the political issues in TSD well enough!


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 3, 2002)

unfortunately political issues sometimes cloud the true art.  most unfortunate.

the association i belong to does not involve themselves in such nonsense.

TANG SOO!


----------



## Ian wallace (Aug 26, 2006)

To all the t.s.d brothers and sisters out there wether your a 9th gup or 10th dan, lets take some time to remember grandmasters concerns and, indeed never forget the great feeling of will power he encouraged in all of us, through the art we love and cherish, and that we call our Tang Soo Do,
              Tang Soo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
               Ian Wallace


----------

